# 06 mathews



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

I am going out on a limb here....Single cam bows, solid limbs and zebra string.


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

Lol ! :d


----------



## EsoxJohnny (Jun 30, 2005)

Why mess with success, especially when it sells better than the rest.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm just curious as to how they are going to improve on the Switchback? Gonna be interesting. Maybe new strings, make it where it will stay tuned longer.......just heard there was a problem with tuning! I'll be looking to get one when all the improvements are made.


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

Longer Switchback 37-39" All the Matt bows will have the Apex grip. Shorter Apex 38"


----------



## WIHoyt (Nov 22, 2004)

I like the first answer!! sounds like a good guess.They wont even have to worry about anyone copying them anymore. I'm also going to take a wild guess that after the single cam was the answer and now the so called hybrid cams-cam and a half yada yada. Next year 2 camers are going to be the best invention of all time. Just as back tension releases are now the cure all even though they have been around forever.


----------



## hoytum (May 27, 2005)

FOORHOYT said:


> i know that matt doesn't even wisper what is coming out from Mathews but can anybody venture a guess at what the 06 line will be?
> thanks
> rj



Buy stock in winners choice!


----------



## FOORHOYT (Mar 10, 2005)

*short apex*

i agree with nino, i think there will be a shorter apex, and i have no idea how they will improve the switchback, i have not had any problems with mine, havn't even had to touch it, came in right in spec and it has stayed there, i will let you know this weekend how it performs on a florida hog, headed to florida to do a little filming, looking forward to doing a little archery huntin' in july!
thanks
rj


----------



## LongDraw1970 (Aug 6, 2003)

If you want a "sneak" peek of the '06 Mathews lineup just find someone with an '03 Hoyt catalogue! :shade:


----------



## bowshooter73 (Aug 29, 2004)

All I know is the LX is being discontinued. With the success of the LX, I hope they replace it with a 35"-36" version of the Switchback. A shorter version of the Apex would be nice as well.


----------



## ind_buck_fever (May 26, 2004)

id like to see a chrome/polished package.cam, idler, pockets, roller guard etc.

i am counting on there being a 3 dampner roller guard on most.
target colors for switchback.
a recurve.

id like to see more camo patterns.

:beer:


----------



## ind_buck_fever (May 26, 2004)

LongDraw1970 said:


> If you want a "sneak" peek of the '06 Mathews lineup just find someone with an '03 Hoyt catalogue! :shade:



why???????


they all ready know what not to do!!!!


----------



## low12 (Jan 31, 2005)

Might be a Black Max 111, 21 in. A to A, 45% letoff, that will shoot 360 fps., if you can pull it back and hold it. :mg:


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

06 will bring bows that folks won't argue about. Oh wait, that's not going to happen :thumbs_do


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2003)

Nino said:


> Longer Switchback 37-39" All the Matt bows will have the Apex grip. Shorter Apex 38"



Them sure are going to cold grips in late Nov. Don't see that one comming, :thumbs_do but a Longer Switchback :thumbs_up Hopefully with a draw stop.


----------



## FOORHOYT (Mar 10, 2005)

*Drawstop?*

Did You Like The Draw Stop, I Couldn't Stand That Thing, I Got Rid OF An Lx And An Outback Because Of That Thing, But I Love My Switchback, And It Is A Shooting Machine
Thanks
Rj


----------



## stodrette (Jun 19, 2002)

bowshooter73 said:


> All I know is the LX is being discontinued. With the success of the LX, I hope they replace it with a 35"-36" version of the Switchback. A shorter version of the Apex would be nice as well.



That was called the "Legacy" :smile:


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

*hmmmmm*

well i am think it will have a build in dvd player will clean house and may be just maybe tell you how far the target really is lolol go hoyt :shade:


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

*lol*

have you guys seen who has been winning the asa just let me say this it aint any mathews bowsssssssssssss i think they are called HOYt yep thats right hoyt you go hoyt :teeth: :teeth: :teeth: just my 2 cents.


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

if nino's guess is right about the smaller apex i may just give one a shot. the only reason i never shot a mathews was cause of the bulky grip in my small hands.

btw shooter74, if 74 is your birthdate, act it. i have never shot anything else but hoyt for four years but you don't see me bashing. 

btw, i would bet good money if mr. dan mccarthy had a mathews in his hands, he would still bust out 36 over scores. shoot the bow, not the name.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Nino said:


> Longer Switchback 37-39" All the Matt bows will have the Apex grip. Shorter Apex 38"


What he said,

Longer Switch,

Shorter, lighter Apex for the little people.

I think he is going to have a hybrid cam and split limbs too!


----------



## Silver Dingo (May 27, 2003)

Doc said:


> I am going out on a limb here....Single cam bows, solid limbs and zebra string.


Well I'll go out on a limb and say single cam bows, zebra strings and laminated limbs. Do ya homework dickhead.


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

*hmmm*

:tongue: URSONVS if i rermber right i did not ask for your 2 cents and i did not pull your chain to talk . and its not 36 over ITS 36 UP and the grip on the mathews bows are not that big so i think you dont no what your talking about.... rowboat azz is still here...


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

I heard they were going to come out w/ the most innovative technology ever...




Dual cam bow... Of course Mathews will have all of you convinced that he invented it.. and that they are the greatest thing ever.

But seriously I expect to see the new cobra cam on several bows in the line up.. a longer version of the SB.. ect..


----------



## Idaho_Elk_Huntr (Dec 13, 2003)

How about a hybrid 3/8 and a half single cam?


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

"Them sure are going to cold grips in late Nov" That can be fixed with a little mole skin or polar fleece. I have been Shooting metal Shrewd Grip for years on mine and I do hunt with them, that's what gloves are for. :smile:

One more thing I would like to see changed but I am almost positive it won't is no play with the limb pockets on the target color risers. Would eliminate the need of shimming and all of those unexplained lefts and rights some might not be able to account for :wink: .


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

*06 Mathews*

I'm sure of this :

A Switchback:with a longer A2A (37")  

& Nino: honestly, The finest/tightest limb tolerances = Mathews "V-LOK"  :thumbs_up JMO...but true.

well see :thumbs_up 

d'x


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

:thumbs_do


----------



## SNAPTHIS (Jan 16, 2003)

*Heres The Scoop*

38" , New Cam, 350 Fps This Will Change Everything


----------



## MOBOW#1 (Jun 14, 2005)

*if you only knew*

My bets: One of the new bows out will be a razor back :zip: Guessing it will take place of the switchback :wink: Just remember when it comes out if it is a razor back you heard it from me  Just a stab in the dark but i bet i am pretty darn close :secret:


----------



## XADDICT (Apr 12, 2005)

3-4 Harmonic Dampers in the roller guard.


----------

